# New Track set up and fencing



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

*New Track set up and fencing (added pics)*

I set up the International track that I got in that attic find....used all but 2 pieces of track....then I ordered ping pong nets and put them up for fencing to keep the cars from flying off the table. Works GREAT and the cars hit something soft if they do go off....





































pay no attention to the mess I have going on....lol


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like fun!

john


----------



## donj4 (Jul 13, 2012)

*cool*

nice setup is that ping pong ball net? i used a plastic wire mesh i found at the hardware store. I thought a catch fence looked more realistic. it looks right to my 1/32 scale track. Don


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*messes*

We like looking at messes to see what else you have going on! How about some photos of that?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

donj4 said:


> nice setup is that ping pong ball net? i used a plastic wire mesh i found at the hardware store. I thought a catch fence looked more realistic. it looks right to my 1/32 scale track. Don


yes it is Ping Pong nets. I have another for the center if I decide to put it up. I can not believe how perfect it works for stopping the cars with no ill effect to the cars. I will have to get some in action pics.



hartracerman said:


> We like looking at messes to see what else you have going on! How about some photos of that?


lol...I can do that...I like looking at other peoples messes/projects too. I really want to decide on a permanent setup and maybe make a routed track. But it will have to be bigger first. I REALLY want to get a drag strip set up too.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to use the ping-pong nets to but I expand my layout so now I use gutter guards from home depot


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

hartracerman said:


> We like looking at messes to see what else you have going on! How about some photos of that?


here are the MESS pictures you requested.....


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

here is a vid of the fence in action


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like the last IROC race we had at my house. All those guys that brag about being such good drivers and you would have thought the would be able to make at least one or two laps with a Wizzard car...really embarrassing. I have at least a couple of day's work fixing them all.


----------

